# Some of My 'Bringbacks' from Iraq  - Pics



## 1feral1 (30 Jun 2007)

Hi all, well I have been meaning to do this for some time, just to share with ya's some of the stuff I brought back from my 207 days spent in Iraq.

This is about  1/3 of the stuff, but again thought I'd share it with ya's.

Enjoy and comment if you want to.

The 3 pics are some of the stuff we had locally done for us, the genie lamp is a good gift in itself, along with the Azam alarm clocks.

The large flag with the Quill Lake Sask Legion on it, will be presented to them either my mail or in person. That flag was hand made in silk. I watched the guy make it.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Jun 2007)

Here is some more pics, these are the pointy things I brought home. All variants of bayonets for the AKM assault rifle. Type I and Type II bayonets, which include Iraqi made, Yugoslavian, Russian, Hungarian, Romanian, and East German. I have one Polish one also, but its not in the pic, as its deemed for an RSL in Winton, Queensland.

The lone bayonet is Iranian, souvenired from the Iran-Iraq 1980-88 war, got it from a bloke named.... yes Mohammed, ha!


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Jun 2007)

Some medellions, the Saddam one is a Baath Party medellion, the other is the 50th anniversary of the Iraqi Army (old regime).


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Jun 2007)

More stuff.....

This wooden box is locally made, and cost $7US, and is a good keepsake.

In the next pic, there is a variety of stuff, including razor wire from the gate where Saddam passed under daily for his trial, some glass beads from his personal mosque, money, Iraqi Army rank (LT) of the old regime, a cap[ badge, and some medals, two are from the 1990 'Invasion' of Kuwait, and the Iran-Iraq War of 1980-88.


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Jun 2007)

Iraqi Army officer's field belt (old regime), note how similar it resembles the 1964 Ptrn CF buckle. Opens and closes in the same fashion.

Underneath the belt is a leather presentation holster for the Browning 9mm HP. This holster is FN Herstal manufactured, and the inscription in Arabic says its a gift presented from Saddam Hussein. A nice find, but well used, which makes it better as a souvenir.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Jun 2007)

Magic carpet ride??

Standard size prayer mat, re-engineered for us by them, ha!

these are a nice find, and I brought two back, one for my sister back in Regina, and this one has parked itself in my rec-room.


----------



## medaid (30 Jun 2007)

very nice souvenirs there Wes! Its some really cool stuff!


----------



## herseyjh (30 Jun 2007)

Very nice.  Makes some of my keepsakes from back in the day look lame!


----------



## geo (30 Jun 2007)

Hey wes - nice souvenirs.
Any more and you'll be able to open your own bazar !  
CHIMO!


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Jun 2007)

Awesome stuff Wes!


----------

